# Suhr 7 String. DAYUM!!



## JPMike (Aug 11, 2011)

The headstock looks massive to me!! I LOVE Suhr headstocks... 

I want one of those so much!!! 

Specs:
Alder body, roasted maple neck with ebony fretboard
Modern Elliptical .780-.850 neck carve
11"-16" compound radius, 1.900 nut width
Jumbo stainless steel frets
Original Floyd Rose 7 string bridge
Sperzel locking tuners, black hardware
Volume, tone, 3 way blade pickup selector
Suhr 7-Hot bridge and neck humbuckers
Gray metallic finish with matching headstock
Mother of pearl face, side dots and logo with gloss headstock


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Aug 11, 2011)

Classy, that's one desirable instrument!


----------



## JPMike (Aug 11, 2011)

I also love the 7 strings Andy Wood plays on those NAMM videos. Those woods...


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 11, 2011)

That thing is sexy. The color is a bit plain to me though.


----------



## TMM (Aug 11, 2011)

Way nicer looking than I expected.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## JPMike (Aug 11, 2011)

poopyalligator said:


> That thing is sexy. The color is a bit plain to me though.



I don't like the color that much either.

It actually reminds me the EB MM JP7, Petrucci used to use at the first G3 Shows. Kinda the same color, and the neck looks huge as of the JP7's.


----------



## leonardo7 (Aug 11, 2011)

Definitely a repost but awesome guitar! Always nice to be reminded of an awesome guitar


----------



## JPMike (Aug 11, 2011)

leonardo7 said:


> Definitely a repost but awesome guitar! Always nice to be reminded of an awesome guitar



Is this a repost??

Totally, my bad but didn't seem to see it anywhere. If so you can close/delete thread etc.


----------



## Metalus (Aug 11, 2011)

Are these currently available? Whats the price?


----------



## JPMike (Aug 11, 2011)

Metalus said:


> Are these currently available? Whats the price?



This is a custom order made at matt's music, I found it on the Suhr forums and I wanted to share it with you guys.

Credits to Matt'smusic. 

link here: Suhr Guitars Discussion :: View topic - Suhr Modern 7 String Gray Metallic - BADASS!


----------



## tjrlogan (Aug 11, 2011)

If I'd known Suhr had a 7-string I'd have sprung for this instead of a JPXI-7. GRRRR. Oh well...time to penny pinch for another year.


----------



## That_One_Person (Aug 11, 2011)

Pretty much perfection for a superstrat 7.


----------



## jackfiltraition (Aug 11, 2011)

The color grosses me out  probably because it reminds me of the silver washburn wg587 but my mate has custom mad Suhr 6 string (which was stolen from his home but luckily turned up in a pawn shop about 2 weeks ago) and jeez... I don't think I've felt better fret work in my life. Must do some more research or Suhr


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Aug 11, 2011)

looks awesome! i may have to break down and buy one of these in the near future... the neck is thinner than i expected it to be on a suhr which is a huge plus for me


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 11, 2011)

I see nothing wrong with that guitar. At all. Even the color looks damn good to me.

This guitar is an epic win on its own.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 11, 2011)

Nice. love the color.


----------



## jnukes2 (Aug 12, 2011)

That's awesome looking. The finish could have better, but at least it's not just the same flat color the whole way through. The roasted maple looks really nice, too.


----------



## atticmike (Aug 12, 2011)

I don't how I should feel about a Suhr 7 string but this kind evokes again my utter doubt towards what you get and what you pay for at Suhr 

Some of them are really beautiful and innovative at the same time. This one is rather the I have seen and known for long time type, possibly for a not so reasonable price 

Yeah, I know. Please don't judge or stereotype me by my little hate anthem towards Suhr !

I'm currently stuck with a regular JP and BFR JP. Also, I'm not a big Petrucci fan either, just happened to like those beauties. Nor will I tell people what to buy and endear themselves to 

I've been switching my gear for the past 6 years like a rabbit on the run ^^ 

The input is what makes me reorientate and try something new. 

Vik's creations look quite promising compared to this particular Suhr.

On the work front of sixstrings, Suhr is ahead of its game. That's for sure!

But when it comes to sevenstring and contemporary innovation, I think you should look for something original and innovative.

There are so many companies that simply fuck up sevenstrings.


----------



## Solstafir (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't like it just because it says "Suhr" in the headstock. 
Looks plain and cheap, there's nothing that reminds the magic of a good 6string Suhr, looks more like a "Here is your seven, 7string players, now stfu"

Although i know for fact that it will play hellishly well.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 12, 2011)

That looks awesome!!! Cut away is kinda small though, stretches would be akward


----------



## jackfiltraition (Aug 12, 2011)

Solstafir said:


> I can't like it just because it says "Suhr" in the headstock.
> Looks plain and cheap, there's nothing that reminds the magic of a good 6string Suhr, looks more like a "Here is your seven, 7string players, now stfu"
> 
> Although i know for fact that it will play hellishly well.



That was my first thought to . Like i said it looks sooo similar to the washburn wg587 and i find them really ugly and cheap looking











but as you said... I'm sure it would play very nicely.


----------



## Lasik124 (Aug 12, 2011)

I bet it plays nice, But can't dig the finish etc, still cool!


----------



## JPMike (Aug 12, 2011)

The finish is the least to me, I would go woody.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Aug 12, 2011)

Roasted maple? Fancy idea. Didn't Music Man advertise that feature a year ago or something?


----------



## JPMike (Aug 12, 2011)

Pikka Bird said:


> Roasted maple? Fancy idea. Didn't Music Man advertise that feature a year ago or something?



Not sure if MM done it first, but I know that Suhr also offers Vulcanized Maple, which looks like rosewood but it's not.

Pretty sick.


----------



## Sikor (Aug 12, 2011)

Faaaaantastic! 

So 7-string are finally out? Cool! 

Now waiting for Pro or Rasmus version with floating or fixed bridge


----------



## Andrew11 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sweet!!!! 7 string Suhr, gotta love it.


----------



## JP Universe (Aug 12, 2011)

NUP, needs to have a quilty/Flamey top and a maple board then i will be in heaven!


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 12, 2011)

ya this was for sale in the dealer section here, 3k

I've waited a long time since Suhr announced they were going to do some 7 strings, and they are just starting to trickle out now. 

They are not yet offering all the same options that the 6ers get, no figured tops yet is a big one. They do apparently have some custom wound pickups available but I haven't seen or heard samples yet. 

I also thought this particular guitar looked kind of generic, and that the headstock looks a bit big. Sometimes the color can do that too though. I'm waiting for more of these to hit the market, and I know they will eventually offer figured tops and more options. I haven't heard anything about the neck carves on these, so that's something that I'm really interested in. Also if the headstock looks the same (i.e. big) in other colors as well, I hope they'll revise it a bit over time. 

I wish Suhr offered more inlay options...


----------



## OrsusMetal (Aug 12, 2011)

JPMike said:


> Not sure if MM done it first, but I know that Suhr also offers Vulcanized Maple, which looks like rosewood but it's not.
> 
> Pretty sick.



They had vulcanized maple at first, but discontinued it in favor of the roasted maple. It is the same thing really, but to do the roasted maple, they "cook" the maple at a lower temperature, which gives it the lighter color. Vulcanized was at a higher temperature and gave it the more rosewood look.


I was talking with Shon awhile back and he said that they have been taking orders for the 7s with hipshot fixed bridges and figured tops. They just haven't been put out yet since they are still reconfiguring the tooling on some of the machines for those specs. They will be out soon though. I'm excited to see more of these. He also said that reverse headstock will be an option soon for these.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Aug 12, 2011)

That is one ugly piece of overpriced wood.Who on earth would say to themselves, "hey I wanna spend 3k+ on a guitar that looks like a Washburn wg587"


----------



## JPMike (Aug 12, 2011)

^^
It's a personal perference thing, some people like and some people don't like this particular guitar, others would change some options, others won't and it can go on.

Personally, I don't like the finish so much but I like the way it looks. 

For example, I would have gone different woods with different finish and maybe reversed headstock. 

Though, I can exactly understand what you mean, we all have seen ugly guitars play better than the best looking ones, right?


----------



## -42- (Aug 12, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> That is one ugly piece of overpriced wood.Who on earth would say to themselves, "hey I wanna spend 3k+ on a guitar that looks like a Washburn wg587"



I dunno, probably someone who would say "hey I wanna spend 3k+ on a guitar that I feel is a quality instrument which I love to play, and I don't object to the aesthetics."

Crazy, right?


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Neogospel (Aug 12, 2011)

The neck looks cool but I don't like the color

Suhr FTW!!


----------



## Miek (Aug 12, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> That is one ugly piece of overpriced wood.Who on earth would say to themselves, "hey I wanna spend 3k+ on a guitar that looks like a Washburn wg587"



Probably the people who can actually afford it.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 12, 2011)

Miek said:


> Probably the people who can actually afford it.



How do you know if he can afford it or not, and why does it matter any way? Do we have to be able to buy every guitar we see before we can have an opinion on it?

I'm not wild about Suhrs in the first place, maybe if it looked a bit more "special" I might like it a bit more, but as it is the headstock looks like a slab and the "Korean starter guitar grey" does it no favours.


----------



## Miek (Aug 12, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> How do you know if he can afford it or not, and why does it matter any way? Do we have to be able to buy every guitar we see before we can have an opinion on it?
> 
> I'm not wild about Suhrs in the first place, maybe if it looked a bit more "special" I might like it a bit more, but as it is the headstock looks like a slab and the "Korean starter guitar grey" does it no favours.



It's a joke.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 12, 2011)

Suhr's are awesome. I would never buy one though because the cost is a little prohibitive for me.


----------



## orakle (Aug 12, 2011)

yeah, roasting the maple stabilizes it by A LOT

also gives it a nice color


----------



## TomParenteau (Aug 12, 2011)

You could spray-paint it red.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 12, 2011)

Could be worse, at least it's not flat black.

That being said I'm also surprised that it doesn't have some crazy quilted maple top.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 13, 2011)

Actually, I posted this to show to fellow forum members that Suhr is actually making 7s finaly. Not to debate if this particular guitar is pretty or not.


----------



## JP Universe (Aug 13, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> That is one ugly piece of overpriced wood.Who on earth would say to themselves, "hey I wanna spend 3k+ on a guitar that looks like a Washburn wg587"



Exactly what I thought


----------



## JP Universe (Aug 13, 2011)

JPMike said:


> Actually, I posted this to show to fellow forum members that Suhr is actually making 7s finaly. Not to debate if this particular guitar is pretty or not.



Forums gonna be a forum


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 13, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Could be worse, at least it's not flat black.
> 
> That being said I'm also surprised that it doesn't have some crazy quilted maple top.



actually, I priced a Suhr 7 string out from the dealer that sold this gray one. The one I priced out (though did not order) was flat black. Everybody gets to like what they like I guess.

The figured tops are coming.


----------



## orakle (Aug 13, 2011)

^ i love your tastes

flat black or charcoal is full of win


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 13, 2011)

orakle said:


> ^ i love your tastes
> 
> flat black or charcoal is full of win



flat black, matching headstock, maple board


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 13, 2011)

I just got GAS


----------



## JPMike (Aug 13, 2011)

7slinger said:


> flat black, matching headstock, maple board



Win Combo!!!


----------



## Toxin (Aug 19, 2011)

black pearl with pao ferro fretboard Suhr Modern 7-String Electric Guitar Blk Pearl Metallic | eBay


----------



## JPMike (Aug 19, 2011)

Toxin said:


> black pearl Suhr Modern 7-String Electric Guitar Blk Pearl Metallic | eBay



yummy!!!


----------



## Toxin (Aug 20, 2011)

mahogany body & neck  SUHR MODERN 7-STRING GUITAR | eBay


----------



## JPMike (Aug 20, 2011)

Now we're talking!!! It looks really nice, only one minor change, BLACK HARDWARE!!!


----------



## wayward (Aug 20, 2011)

There's a local guitar shop near me and the guy has a stock of probably 45 Suhr's. And he let me play all of them ;D


----------



## BigPhi84 (Aug 20, 2011)

wayward said:


> There's a local guitar shop near me and the guy has a stock of probably 45 Suhr's. And he let me play all of them ;D



What's the name of the shop?


----------



## wayward (Aug 20, 2011)

Andy's Guitars in Tallahassee Florida! You should check out his Suhr stock, it's amazing. Andy's Guitars Tallahassee, FL New, Used, Boutique, Vintage, Custom Guitars


----------



## s_k_mullins (Aug 20, 2011)

These Suhr 7-strings are so fucking awesome! I'd love to have one, but those price tags won't be in my reach for quiet a while.

EDIT: The Music Zoo has one in black pearl metallic that looks damn good! 
http://www.themusiczoo.com/product/10429/Suhr-Modern-7-String-Electric-Guitar-Black-Pearl-Metallic/


----------



## JPMike (Aug 20, 2011)

Too bad I am not in the US...


----------



## wayward (Aug 20, 2011)

JPMike said:


> Too bad I am not in the US...



I bet if you laid down the cash, the guys at Andy's Guitars would ship one of their Suhr's internationally. About 82% of all the guitars in his shop are $1.5k or more. Andy's Guitars Tallahassee, FL New, Used, Boutique, Vintage, Custom Guitars


----------



## BrianUV777BK (Aug 20, 2011)

Looks kinda tame for a Suhr, IMHO.


----------



## -42- (Aug 20, 2011)

Sevenstring.org, easily underwhelmed by any solid finish that isn't purple or gold.


----------



## Wingchunwarrior (Aug 20, 2011)

-42- said:


> Sevenstring.org, easily underwhelmed by any solid finish that isn't purple or gold.



-42-: Likes ugly guitars


----------



## wayward (Aug 20, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> -42-: Likes ugly guitars



/thread


----------



## JCD (Aug 20, 2011)

I wanna play a Suhr 7, regardless of the color haha. Seem like they'd play super nice. Are these 7's all 25.5'' or no?


----------



## JPMike (Aug 20, 2011)

Ugly guitars make beautiful sounds?


----------



## thedarkoceans (Aug 20, 2011)

i'm not a guitarist, but the neck seems huuuuge.looks really good! happy NGD!


----------



## engage757 (Aug 20, 2011)

what is it gonna cost? I am not a fan of the color either. But a seven Suhr? hell yes.


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 20, 2011)

about 3k for solid colors. prolly 4k for figured tops and other options when they are made available


----------



## -42- (Aug 20, 2011)

Wingchunwarrior said:


> -42-: Likes ugly guitars


If you don't want it, I'll take it. 

/drift


----------



## NicolaiF (Aug 20, 2011)

Suhr is always quality, but for a very high price :/


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 20, 2011)

I like that... I like it a lot....


----------



## technomancer (Aug 20, 2011)

It's a Suhr so it will play like butter, but it IS a very understated guitar 

I'm hoping somebody somewhere orders one of these with some crazy figured wood top in an obnoxious color and posts it here  Hell I'd settle for a classy color


----------



## JPMike (Aug 20, 2011)

technomancer said:


> It's a Suhr so it will play like butter, but it IS a very understated guitar
> 
> I'm hoping somebody somewhere orders one of these with some crazy figured wood top in an obnoxious color and posts it here  Hell I'd settle for a classy color



Pretty well said!!


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 21, 2011)

JPMike said:


> Too bad I am not in the US...



Well, first : there is international shipping these days 

second: they do have a dealer in Athens: Kourbis Musical Instruments


----------



## JPMike (Aug 21, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Well, first : there is international shipping these days
> 
> second: they do have a dealer in Athens: Kourbis Musical Instruments



Well, the custom fees can be really high, except sender sends the insturment with 100 dollars insurance and wraps it all well, so it won't get any damage. 

Also, the dealer has like 5 Suhrs in the shop, all of them pro models, nothing exciting,


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 21, 2011)

JPMike said:


> Well, the custom fees can be really high, except sender sends the insturment with 100 dollars insurance and wraps it all well, so it won't get any damage.
> 
> Also, the dealer has like 5 Suhrs in the shop, all of them pro models, nothing exciting,



If you order through the dealer, he will give you a final price.
But, yeah, it won't be cheap, but a Suhr won't be cheap either way.

I asked the Dutch Suhr dealer about this, and if I want to order a Suhr, I can send him a order form and he will give me a quote for a final price.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 21, 2011)

the Pros are being sold for around 2400-2600 Euros here at the dealer. I mean, come on.
I can get a pro for 1500 euros, used in perfect condition.

Well, you can save like 1000-1500 euros if you buy one used (always in good condition). 
I haven't custom ordered any Suhr yet, someday I want my own my custom Suhr, for SUHR . If I do that, I will probably do it through an American dealer and somehow get the guitar here with the less insurance cost but with awesome packaging to avoid any damage. 

But yeah, Suhr has a big name so he charges BIG, I don't blame him he makes one of the best guitars in the market.


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 21, 2011)

JPMike said:


> the Pros are being sold for around 2400-2600 Euros here at the dealer. I mean, come on.
> I can get a pro for 1500 euros, used in perfect condition.
> 
> Well, you can save like 1000-1500 euros if you buy one used (always in good condition).
> ...



well, I agree, prices are high 

I would have enough $ saved up to order a Suhr 7, but what's holding me back is the limited brige-options. I would want either a low-profile Floyd or something like a Wilkinson, but at this point they only offer OFR or a hardtail bridge.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 21, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> well, I agree, prices are high
> 
> I would have enough $ saved up to order a Suhr 7, but what's holding me back is the limited brige-options. I would want either a low-profile Floyd or something like a Wilkinson, but at this point they only offer OFR or a hardtail bridge.



To be honest, the Gotoh floyd the put in their guitars is not bad, I got it on 2 Suhrs and I am satisfied, but a tremol-no is a must for me. 

You can always go for recessed floyd and try lowering it as much possible.

Actually, doesn't Gotoh make a 7 string Floyd??


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 21, 2011)

JPMike said:


> To be honest, the Gotoh floyd the put in their guitars is not bad, I got it on 2 Suhrs and I am satisfied, but a tremol-no is a must for me.
> 
> You can always go for recessed floyd and try lowering it as much possible.
> 
> Actually, doesn't Gotoh make a 7 string Floyd??



It's not that I have doubts about the quality of the OFR, it's just that the fine tuners that stick up diagonally get in the way of my picking hand. Therefore I'd need something similar to an Ibanez Lo-Pro (in terms of construction) where the fine tuners don't stick up.

AFAIK Floyd Rose only make low-profile 7string Floyds for the Jackson Broderick signature.

But a 7-stirng Wilkinson would be awesome, too, but I don't know if they make them in a 7-string version.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 21, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> It's not that I have doubts about the quality of the OFR, it's just that the fine tuners that stick up diagonally get in the way of my picking hand. Therefore I'd need something similar to an Ibanez Lo-Pro (in terms of construction) where the fine tuners don't stick up.
> 
> AFAIK Floyd Rose only make low-profile 7string Floyds for the Jackson Broderick signature.
> 
> But a 7-stirng Wilkinson would be awesome, too, but I don't know if they make them in a 7-string version.



Oh, I see. You are the second person I meet that has this problem with the OFR. It has to be annoying.

Well, I am not aware if there's a 7 Wilkinson bridge, you can ask around here in the forums or search google. 

P.S. I have to admitt, Lo-Pros have to the best floyds!!


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 21, 2011)

JPMike said:


> Oh, I see. You are the second person I meet that has this problem with the OFR. It has to be annoying.
> 
> Well, I am not aware if there's a 7 Wilkinson bridge, you can ask around here in the forums or search google.
> 
> P.S. I have to admitt, Lo-Pros have to the best floyds!!



Yeah, it's the angle at which I hold my right arm, the wrist is basically on top of the fine-tuners. With the Ibanez trems I have this is never a problem, but an OFR would force me to change my right hand position.

I did do a google search some time ago, did not find a Wilkinson 7.
Also, even if there is one, still that does not mean that Suhr will install it on their guitars.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 21, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Yeah, it's the angle at which I hold my right arm, the wrist is basically on top of the fine-tuners. With the Ibanez trems I have this is never a problem, but an OFR would force me to change my right hand position.
> 
> I did do a google search some time ago, did not find a Wilkinson 7.
> Also, even if there is one, still that does not mean that Suhr will install it on their guitars.



Well, you are the customer, I am sure you can ask if it's possible and if the Wilkinson 7 exists. 

The Wilkinson is really nice though.


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 21, 2011)

JPMike said:


> Well, you are the customer, I am sure you can ask if it's possible and if the Wilkinson 7 exists.
> 
> The Wilkinson is really nice though.



I already e-mailed Suhr about this, and all they kept answering was that at the moment the only options for the Modern 7-string are either OFR or the hardtail.

If they would let the customer decide on a bridge, I'd ask them to install and Ibanez Lo-Pro 
But they would probably never do that.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 21, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> I already e-mailed Suhr about this, and all they kept answering was that at the moment the only options for the Modern 7-string are either OFR or the hardtail.
> 
> If they would let the customer decide on a bridge, I'd ask them to install and Ibanez Lo-Pro
> But they would probably never do that.



Of course, they wouldn't. 

But if it was any other company, they would do anything you want cause they aren't big as Suhr. (Not all, but mostly the small companies.)


----------



## Santuzzo (Aug 21, 2011)

JPMike said:


> Of course, they wouldn't.
> 
> But if it was any other company, they would do anything you want cause they aren't big as Suhr. (Not all, but mostly the small companies.)



Maybe I should get the hard-tail version after all.
I have a trem on all my 7-stirng guitars, and I do use them, but not that much. Still, I like having the option of using it. Dunno.


----------



## JPMike (Aug 21, 2011)

Santuzzo said:


> Maybe I should get the hard-tail version after all.
> I have a trem on all my 7-stirng guitars, and I do use them, but not that much. Still, I like having the option of using it. Dunno.



I end up getting tremolo equipped for some reason, most of the times. When I practically don't use it a lot. 

I read somewhere, that you can install hipshot 7 bridges on the Suhrs.


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 21, 2011)

something about just looks cheap. I know its not, but its looks like a "starter" set guitar yknow?

I wish people would just make seven strings that look like 6s without making it "look more metal for riffing"

I can only imagine how good it probably sounds though.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 21, 2011)

signalgrey said:


> something about just looks cheap. I know its not, but its looks like a "starter" set guitar yknow?
> 
> I wish people would just make seven strings that look like 6s without making it "look more metal for riffing"
> 
> I can only imagine how good it probably sounds though.



Oh my GOD!!! 100000000x this!

Every time I see an add for a new 7 or god forbid 8 string guitar they always try to pseudo-metal it out. I think this one is a little less obnoxious than the others, though. In fact, I rather like this one. Reminds me of the old silver 7620s.


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 21, 2011)

JPMike said:


> To be honest, the Gotoh floyd the put in their guitars is not bad, I got it on 2 Suhrs and I am satisfied, but a tremol-no is a must for me.



tremol-no included

SUHR MODERN 7-STRING GUITAR | eBay



signalgrey said:


> something about just looks cheap. I know its not, but its looks like a "starter" set guitar yknow?



see above


----------



## JPMike (Aug 21, 2011)

7slinger said:


> tremol-no included
> 
> SUHR MODERN 7-STRING GUITAR | eBay
> 
> ...



I saw that ad. The chrome hardware make it look really cheap. It has to sound amazing though, plus I got a few things on the way, so need funds.


----------



## killertone (Aug 21, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Could be worse, at least it's not flat black.
> 
> That being said I'm also surprised that it doesn't have some crazy quilted maple top.



Has anyone around here ever heard of Tom Anderson Guitars???  

They build 7's that blow the one in the op away easily....I have one coming that will make you forget all about this one...


----------



## JPMike (Aug 21, 2011)

killertone said:


> Has anyone around here ever heard of Tom Anderson Guitars???
> 
> They build 7's that blow the one in the op away easily....I have one coming that will make you forget all about this one...



I didn't know Anderson was making 7s, plus as being an owner of an Anderson in the past. Really nice guitars, amazing craftmanship, I would say close to Suhr's. 

It's really a subjective matter what you like or not. 

Well, we'll wait to see your Anderson!


----------



## killertone (Aug 21, 2011)

JPMike said:


> I didn't know Anderson was making 7s, plus as being an owner of an Anderson in the past. Really nice guitars, amazing craftmanship, I would say close to Suhr's.
> 
> It's really a subjective matter what you like or not.
> 
> Well, we'll wait to see your Anderson!



For some reason on this particular forum, TAGs are not known at all. Even though they have been around since the 80's and that John Suhr and Tom Anderson are very close friends. In fact, Suhr has borrowed a ton from Anderson and most people think it is the other way around. 

Anderson has built 7's for a long time in short runs but now they are offered in their regular line. The one I have coming will be the first of its particular kind. 

Build quality is not a question _*to me*_. TAGs win hands down. They are more of a custom builder...they don't focus any energy on anything like import guitars. They build everything they make in CA and build it to incredibly impeccable standards.


----------



## 7slinger (Aug 21, 2011)

killertone said:


> Has anyone around here ever heard of Tom Anderson Guitars???



the only other production guitar besides Suhr that has my interest right now

I want one of their bulldogs too


----------



## gunshow86de (Nov 27, 2011)

Why would I resurrect this thread, you ask? Look at what I spied in the Suhr "just shipped" gallery..........


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 27, 2011)

in before EMG hate...

wait, I don't like EMGs

cool green


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 27, 2011)

Ohh  I would play the shit out of that, especially since I love EMGs


----------



## SkullCrusher (Nov 27, 2011)

suhr+gun metal metallic+7 string = a semeny computer LOL


----------



## JPMike (Nov 27, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Why would I resurrect this thread, you ask? Look at what I spied in the Suhr "just shipped" gallery..........



... Glad you did, cause this thing is beyond sexiness. I don't care for the EMGS, this thing is hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooottt!!!


----------



## Mordecai (Nov 27, 2011)

that headstock is too fender stratish for me.


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 27, 2011)

You guys have seen the trans amber and natural Suhr 7's that Matt has in stock, right?


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 27, 2011)

yes


----------



## JPMike (Nov 28, 2011)

The natural one is so YUMMY!!!


----------



## cronux (Nov 28, 2011)

looks interesting... the headstock is a bit of a turn off 4 me...but still, wouldn't mind to have one


----------



## SnowfaLL (Nov 28, 2011)

I think this one is much more impressive.. 










Not a big Suhr fan, but if they can get one of the Gotoh 510 tremolos in 7 string form, I may have to order one =[


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 28, 2011)

^ Whoa, when did they start making them look nice? That's what I was expecting in the first place from a Suhr 7.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 28, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> ^ Whoa, when did they start making them look nice? That's what I was expecting in the first place from a Suhr 7.


 
When people started ordering them like that. 

I think people forget that Suhr doesn't just put out pre-spec'd Pro Series models. As far as I'm aware, besides some hardware options, you can spec out the Modern 7 to be just as "colorful" as the Modern 6.


----------



## JPMike (Nov 28, 2011)

The blue one just ruined my life.


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 28, 2011)

the figured tops were not immediately available, but as you can see they are now. the blue one pictured above afaik was the first drop top Suhr 7 to leave the factory

and yes, it's yummy


----------



## troyguitar (Nov 28, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> When people started ordering them like that.
> 
> I think people forget that Suhr doesn't just put out pre-spec'd Pro Series models. As far as I'm aware, besides some hardware options, you can spec out the Modern 7 to be just as "colorful" as the Modern 6.


 
When they first started I swore that they said no tops were available until a later date. Apparently the later date was sometime between then and now 

Now we just need Vigier to finally offer tops on their 7's (been 'coming soon' for awhile, now it's supposed to happen at NAMM) and the high end 7 market will be that much closer to complete. I'm not even sure what I want to get anymore with so many good options out there, it's a nice problem to have.


----------



## rippedflesh89 (Nov 28, 2011)

fuuuuck these guitars look so good...

do you think they would do a thinner elliptical shape for me if i order custom? something like 0.67" first fret to 0.70" twelfth fret?


----------



## guitareben (Nov 28, 2011)

And now the wait for the 8 string has started  

But seriously, those guitars look SO good! I want a Suhr so bad... and now they are doing 7's... woah  (and glad they come in more colours now!)


----------



## TomParenteau (Nov 28, 2011)

Ha! They call it an "input jack!" The color looks like a loogie.


----------



## Rayan22 (Nov 29, 2011)

Agreed! And that colour is gorgeous, its quite similar to alot of the 2010 limited series they released. Loving the look, what pickups are on these? Think it would sound killer with some aldrich's!


----------



## Prydogga (Nov 29, 2011)

Someone better order a Guthrie Govan tiger/bengal/whatever it is burst in a 7 string format so I can just look at it and dream for hours on end.


----------



## shadowlife (Nov 29, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> do you think they would do a thinner elliptical shape for me if i order custom? something like 0.67" first fret to 0.70" twelfth fret?



They're usually pretty good about trying to accommodate requests like this. John will even copy another neck exactly if you are willing to send it in to him.
Having said that, it might be different with the 7's, your best bet is to just call the shop or email them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 29, 2011)

Rayan22 said:


> Agreed! And that colour is gorgeous, its quite similar to alot of the 2010 limited series they released. Loving the look, what pickups are on these? Think it would sound killer with some aldrich's!



They made a set of Suhr pickups especially for 7-strings. Though, they also gave folks the option of using any DiMarzio 7-string pickups. That was before their own were released, so that might be different now.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Nov 29, 2011)

The blue one is what I expect from a company like Suhr. 
The others look alright, too 

I've never right clicked and hit save so fast before


----------



## 7slinger (Nov 29, 2011)

Rayan22 said:


> Agreed! And that colour is gorgeous, its quite similar to alot of the 2010 limited series they released. Loving the look, what pickups are on these? Think it would sound killer with some aldrich's!





MaxOfMetal said:


> They made a set of Suhr pickups especially for 7-strings. Though, they also gave folks the option of using any DiMarzio 7-string pickups. That was before their own were released, so that might be different now.



I don't know if the pups they did are actually Aldrich's or not, they are not called as such. I think they have 2 dif sets, maybe 3, all varying levels of output. I know the highest output ones are called "hot 7s"

I believe they'll put whatever pups you want in, so long as you provide them and the routes fit. Don't know what the charge would be if extra routing was required


----------



## Stealthtastic (Nov 29, 2011)

Hold on, let me go change my underwear.


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Nov 30, 2011)

7slinger said:


> I don't know if the pups they did are actually Aldrich's or not, they are not called as such. I think they have 2 dif sets, maybe 3, all varying levels of output. I know the highest output ones are called "hot 7s"
> 
> I believe they'll put whatever pups you want in, so long as you provide them and the routes fit. Don't know what the charge would be if extra routing was required


 
The hots are very similar to the Aldrichs, but aren't called Aldrichs because Aldrich himself doesn't play a seven string.


----------



## MetalHeadMat (Nov 30, 2011)

That's gorgeous! Absolutely love the colour [email protected] Reminds me of my 1570


----------



## Loomer (Dec 1, 2011)

Do want.

Do want quite badly.


----------



## craigny (Dec 1, 2011)

nice


----------



## Kaos-G (Dec 1, 2011)

NickCormier said:


> I think this one is much more impressive..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's unbelievable! Do want so badly!!!!


----------



## Aevolve (Dec 1, 2011)

I can haz?


----------



## fps (Dec 1, 2011)

Aesthetically is the only way I can judge the guitar and I don't like the way it looks.


----------



## 7slinger (Dec 1, 2011)

what don't you like?


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 1, 2011)

7slinger said:


> what don't you like?



His new glasses.....


----------



## Key_Maker (Dec 1, 2011)

Need... to... Be... Godzillionaire...


----------



## 7slinger (Dec 1, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> His new glasses.....



I tend to agree, but beauty is in the eye I guess

I like it, not how I would spec my own out, but I still like it. 

maybe it's the shape, or headstock he doesn't like?


----------



## AwakenNoMore (Dec 1, 2011)

What makes these so special?


----------



## junnnu (Dec 1, 2011)

For some reason these look to me abit clumbsy, not for playind, but there's just something wrong. 6-string suhrs are desirable but something is missing from the 7-strings...

Am i getting old =(


----------



## theperfectcell6 (Dec 4, 2011)

junnnu said:


> For some reason these look to me abit clumbsy, not for playind, but there's just something wrong. 6-string suhrs are desirable but something is missing from the 7-strings...
> 
> Am i getting old =(


Must be


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 4, 2011)

AwakenNoMore said:


> What makes these so special?



Quality of build and materials.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Dec 4, 2011)

sexyyyyyy!


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 4, 2011)

fps said:


> Aesthetically is the only way I can judge the guitar and I don't like the way it looks.


Gonna agree. Between the finish, the zebra pups, chrome hardware, and figured board, it's a bit much for me.

I do love a good Suhr though. Any of the Govan models as sevens would be amazing. The natural one on the previous page is great too.


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 17, 2011)

Found a video of the blue guy in action, playing some smooth jazz fusion.


----------



## JamesM (Dec 17, 2011)

Great guitar. Though the last player was easily the best of the bunch. By far.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 18, 2011)

Yea, the guy with the PRS was pretty awesome.. tonally the best too, the Suhr sounded too aggressive for my liking, over a backing track like that

Sure its just a matter of it being dialed in differently than what I would do, and not actual tonal characteristics of the guitar itself.


----------



## misingonestring (Dec 18, 2011)

NickCormier said:


> Blue sex


 
Why? Why can't I have nice things?!


----------



## SnowfaLL (Dec 18, 2011)

misingonestring said:


> Why? Why can't I have nice things?!



I spent 3 minutes wondering where I said that.. before i realized it was you just quoting and instead of the pictures, put "blue sex" -_-


----------



## gunshow86de (Dec 18, 2011)

NickCormier said:


> Yea, the guy with the PRS was pretty awesome.. tonally the best too,





The Armada said:


> Great guitar. Though the last player was easily the best of the bunch. By far.





Richard Lundmark is a fantastic and underrated player. Although the underrated part is probably due to him being one of the many "YouTube clinicians" not named Guthrie. 

fretdance&#39;s Channel - YouTube


----------



## Animus (Dec 18, 2011)

Esp Griffyn said:


> How do you know if he can afford it or not, and why does it matter any way? Do we have to be able to buy every guitar we see before we can have an opinion on it?
> 
> I'm not wild about Suhrs in the first place, maybe if it looked a bit more "special" I might like it a bit more, but as it is the headstock looks like a slab and the "Korean starter guitar grey" does it no favours.




I tend to agree. This looks like a very lackluster guitar, though it probably sound great. My guess if it didn't have the name Suhr on it people wouldn't give it a second look.


----------



## Enselmis (Dec 18, 2011)

These things must play like nothing else but the body doesn't look *quite* right to me. It's like they're a little too boxy or thick. I can't really place it but something is throwing me off. I thought I was gonna have to buy one immediately but now I'm not so sure.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 18, 2011)

Animus said:


> I tend to agree. This looks like a very lackluster guitar, though it probably sound great. My guess if it didn't have the name Suhr on it people wouldn't give it a second look.



Because it being a Suhr means that it's built to a high degree by professionals with decades of experience using high end tools, which is further enhanced by quality hardware, and a PLEK setup. 

If it said Schecter or LTD on the headstock it would mean either it's made in a third party factory in a developing nation by relatively new workers trying to fill their quotas by using just about any materials that are around. 

If it said [insert random small shop luthier with dubious communication and business practices, but cheap prices) people would be screaming for preorders.


----------



## Animus (Dec 18, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because it being a Suhr means that it's built to a high degree by professionals with decades of experience using high end tools, which is further enhanced by quality hardware, and a PLEK setup.
> 
> If it said Schecter or LTD on the headstock it would mean either it's made in a third party factory in a developing nation by relatively new workers trying to fill their quotas by using just about any materials that are around.
> 
> If it said [insert random small shop luthier with dubious communication and business practices, but cheap prices) people would be screaming for preorders.




I am sure it plays and feels awesome but if I am going to spend 3 to 4k on a guitar I want it too look better than a 2 by 4 with some strings on it.


----------



## Xaios (Dec 18, 2011)

Damn, now that blue one is more like it!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 18, 2011)

Animus said:


> I am sure it plays and feels awesome but if I am going to spend 3 to 4k on a guitar I want it too look better than a 2 by 4 with some strings on it.



I think there is a certain elegance to a simple instrument. All the quilted maple and gold hardware in the world aren't going to make frets any better, or tone any more beautiful. 

Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Animus (Dec 18, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I think there is a certain elegance to a simple instrument. All the quilted maple and gold hardware in the world aren't going to make frets any better, or tone any more beautiful.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks.




I can't disagree with ya.


----------



## 7slinger (Dec 19, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because it being a Suhr means that it's built to a high degree by professionals with decades of experience using high end tools, which is further enhanced by quality hardware, and a PLEK setup.
> 
> If it said Schecter or LTD on the headstock it would mean either it's made in a third party factory in a developing nation by relatively new workers trying to fill their quotas by using just about any materials that are around.
> 
> If it said [insert random small shop luthier with dubious communication and business practices, but cheap prices) people would be screaming for preorders.





Animus said:


> I am sure it plays and feels awesome but if I am going to spend 3 to 4k on a guitar I want it too look better than a 2 by 4 with some strings on it.





MaxOfMetal said:


> I think there is a certain elegance to a simple instrument. All the quilted maple and gold hardware in the world aren't going to make frets any better, or tone any more beautiful.
> 
> Different strokes for different folks.



I'm 100% with Max on this.

I think the headstock looks a bit bulky especially depending on the color, but these are the first of these guitars to be built, so I would imagine it would/could be tweaked in the future. I like it way more than the headstock on the Jackson 7 I briefly owned.

If the body shape isn't for somebody, or the headstock, well then it probably isn't the right choice especially considering the price tag. I certainly don't think the guitar bears any resemblance to a 2x4 with strings. 

I want one.


----------



## sojorel (Dec 20, 2011)

How do you pronounce the name?

Is it: 
'sir'
'shurr'
'suerr'

???


----------



## Electric Wizard (Dec 20, 2011)

It's "sir" as in how I would address John Suhr before shamelessly begging for a free guitar.


----------

